

The war on the internet - hardwaresofton
http://cultureandempire.com/#/

======
rkroondotnet
Shame this isn't getting any traction here. It's pretty interesting and
insightful. This is the kind of thing I read and think about PG's "Live in the
future" admonition, start to think about a world in which the trajectory of
Cost Gravity is traced forward and you will be doing it.

~~~
hardwaresofton
I stumbled upon it while reading the ZGuide from ZeroMQ and thought it was
amazing, thought I should at least share if it hasn't been already

------
taurath
Not a very grabbing blurb. Who's the author, why does his opinion mean
anything? Why are there 3 articles? Who are the authors of the other article?
In short - why should someone read this that doesn't already agree fully with
the conclusions presented?

~~~
hardwaresofton
I don't mind that the blurb isn't grabbing. There are enough grabby titles and
blurbs that fail to deliver on the internet/IRL.

------
hardwaresofton
Forgive the click-baity title -- figured it was the most tantalizing part of
the blurb.

